# Road bike wanted...



## monkeylc (2 Jun 2014)

Currently bikeless so if anyone has something for sale (£150–200ish)

Thanks....


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2014)

You are missing some important details, such as ... _*size*_?


----------



## Easytigers (2 Jun 2014)

I've got a 54cm Triban 3 (red) that I might be selling. It's in good condition (usual slight marks from use). Just had a new cassette and chain and wheels upgraded to Shimano R500s. If it's the right size give me a shout...I'm only in Northamptonshire, so not a million miles away.


----------



## John the Canuck (2 Jun 2014)

Easytigers said:


> .................. and wheels upgraded to Shimano R500s. ...............



may i ask what happened to the original wheelset

my 'new' Peugeot is sitting 'wheel-less''..............

john


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Jun 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> May I ask what happened to the original wheelset?


They probably melted as original Triban 3 wheels are made of cheese TBH 

Re the OP, @biggs682 ?


----------



## Cycleops (2 Jun 2014)

+1 for @biggs682 and he's not too far from you. About forty miles I think, in Wellingborough.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2014)

@monkeylc have sent you a private message

@Cycleops and @smokeysmoo thanks


----------



## monkeylc (2 Jun 2014)

Thanks for replys people. 
I'm 5ft 10in regarding size. 
(cheers colin ;-)


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2014)

monkeylc said:


> Thanks for replys people.
> I'm 5ft 10in regarding size.
> (cheers colin ;-)



nice average size there


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> They probably melted as original Triban 3 wheels are made of cheese TBH
> 
> Re the OP, @biggs682 ?


So cheesey i actually sold a pair i bought as a winter wheel after a few weeks as they were heavier than the old pair i already had !


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2014)

monkeylc said:


> Thanks for replys people.
> I'm 5ft 10in regarding size.
> (cheers colin ;-)


I would say probably a 56 cm frame then, if one with an old-fashioned horizontal top-tube, or the equivalent in a compact style.


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2014)

I'm almost 5'10 almost and ride 54cm frames, I am long legged and shorter in the torso. A 54cm triban however would be too small from what I gather


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> I'm almost 5'10 almost and ride 54cm frames, I am long legged and shorter in the torso. A 54cm triban however would be too small from what I gather



I'm the same and a '56 is just about right for me (although I also ride '55s and a '57 easily enough ).


----------



## Easytigers (3 Jun 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> may i ask what happened to the original wheelset
> 
> my 'new' Peugeot is sitting 'wheel-less''..............
> 
> john


Just what @smokeysmoo said! They ended up getting binned.


----------



## Alex McCarthy (17 Jun 2014)

I have a road bike you can have for £50, by no means is it top of the range but I am 5"10 and fits me perfectly, could do with a good home and a will need new tyres in the near future
Alex


----------



## monkeylc (17 Jun 2014)

Sorry forgot to update, hopefully sorted now thank to @biggs682


----------



## Cycleops (17 Jun 2014)

Great, glad you're back on two wheels.


----------



## monkeylc (17 Jun 2014)

Soon mate, just waiting on cash and then :-)


----------

